# [RESOLVED] Any Absynth 5 User who know the resolution to a browser question



## b_elliott (Nov 22, 2021)

Just bought Absynth 5 this week. My screen does not match the User Manual which I assume is not updated (possibly).

I have a screen shot set to clearly show FIVE columns in the browser. The fifth column is called Name:






I don't have that column. Instead of NAME column with its list of presets I only have a column called Meta Information. Without the Name column I find the browser/attribute display not working for me to find appropriate presets.

See following "Missing NAME" gif to see what my Absynth browser currently shows me.

QUESTION: Is there a setting I need to set or change in order to show the Name column?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 22, 2021)

I am not aware of such a setting, although I am sure there must be something like that. I have actually never seen that meta information screen. The screen from the video (manual?) is actually the default (or at least my default). If I remember I will try and check it tonight. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable has come along in the meantime.


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)

What is that spinner? Maybe Absynth is still indexing presets?

Also, you seem to be editing the tags of a preset instead of using the preset browser?


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 22, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Just bought Absynth 5 this week. My screen does not match the User Manual which I assume is not updated (possibly).
> 
> I have a screen shot set to clearly show FIVE columns in the browser. The fifth column is called Name:
> 
> ...


Click the word _Browser_ next to the Absynth logo. That should do it... If not and you only wind up seeing two columns and the right one says _Programs_ click the word Programs above that right hand column.

I find it confusing that Absynth highlights a selected tab in dark green. It's easy to miss


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks to all for your tips. 
I ended up re-installing Ab5 through Native Access. That did the trick since my Browser and Attributes windows display search results properly now. 
In my pursuit of a resolution I discovered two versions of a User Manual: Getting Started (60pg) and User Reference Manual (+200 pgs). I will refer to the less confusing (to me) Getting Started pdf. 
Cheers, 
Bill


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> What is that spinner? Maybe Absynth is still indexing presets?
> 
> Also, you seem to be editing the tags of a preset instead of using the preset browser?


Spinning means the database is updating. My gif does not show that I waited for the spinning to complete but to no result. 
That made me decide on a full re-install as something went wonkers-bonkers during my initial install. All good now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Thanks to all for your tips.
> I ended up re-installing Ab5 through Native Access. That did the trick since my Browser and Attributes windows display search results properly now.
> In my pursuit of a resolution I discovered two versions of a User Manual: Getting Started (60pg) and User Reference Manual (+200 pgs). I will refer to the less confusing (to me) Getting Started pdf.
> Cheers,
> Bill


So, is it really possible for lay people to get started with Absynth? Or should you get that Masters in Mathematical Astrophysics first?


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, is it really possible for lay people to get started with Absynth? Or should you get that Masters in Mathematical Astrophysics first?


Only fools (like me) would dare otherwise.

[Note: Apologies if you are already Absynth 5 savvy, but here goes...]

I have watched several tutorials ranging from the clueless to credible-competent instructors.

If ever you wade the ABsynth waters (Bee ABney, even its name is calling you) start with this short series from a game designer (this moves one from init patch, then simply walks you through one oscillator, some effects). This guy I find is not scatter brained in his explanations.

Then, Plugin Guru (Skippy) has several Ab5 videos which got me more comfortable (including his two vids with Ab5 developer Brian Clevinger).

Now the Absynth 5 _Getting Started_ manual becomes easy peasy to follow.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Only fools (like me) would dare otherwise.
> 
> [Note: Apologies if you are already Absynth 5 savvy, but here goes...]
> 
> ...


If one shall play Absynth, first one must Bee ABsynth.

Thank you for these. I've had Absynth a while thanks to the Komplete bundle, and I love the presets (especially those by Leap Into The Void); but my attempts to design patches have been (don't say it), you know (I won't say it), sort of (oh! come on, just say it!) patchy.

I need all the help available! These are very much appreciated, thanks. Plus - I don't even have to buy anything; what's the world coming to...


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> but my attempts to design patches have been (don't say it), you know (I won't say it), sort of (oh! come on, just say it!) patchy


Bee!!!!

LOL


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> If one shall play Absynth, first one must Bee ABsynth.


I bow to you on ABsynth, oh Bee von Abney.



Bee_Abney said:


> ... but my attempts to design patches have been (don't say it), you know (I won't say it), sort of (oh! come on, just say it!) patchy.


Ha ha. I worried at first you were gonna say your patches were _ABominable_. Phew!


----------

